# Down to these 2 poses...



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

I love my Mears semi sneak!! I don't you could go wrong with that if you have a good taxidermist!!


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Both are good choices.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you. . Anymore


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I've mounted on both of those forms a bunch, and my favorite of the 2 is the Ben Mears SS. Here are a couple examples...


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> I've mounted on both of those forms a bunch, and my favorite of the 2 is the Ben Mears SS. Here are a couple examples...
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5151841&d=1480663894"]
> 
> ...



You do very nice work.. thank you! 
I have noticed that many of the taxidermy.net guys like the OTS forms better, but I think that's because they are more user friendly. I have been told that the OTS is Ohio deer which fit our indiana deer very well, but I just think the mears northern forms seem a little more king of the woods to me.. Would you agree? Also read that the OTS has a short neck even more so than the mears which has always been the complaints about them. Is that true?


----------



## Englenuts (Dec 11, 2016)

ots Semi sneak man. Congrats on the buck


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for your input.. anyone else?


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

...


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Easton Flinger (Apr 26, 2007)

ots semi


----------



## Turkeythumper77 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have always liked the OTS. But it is what you feel is going to look good.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

So in my original post above I said my deer had a 25" c measurement. It was actually the swell measurement so I think I said that wrong. I believe my taxidermist was saying the B measurement was 25". So is the B measurement the swell? and if so the ots brand only goes up to 21 or 22"s . So I may have made my decision.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

The mears will prob give you a more swollen rutted neck look. 25" is pretty large. was that the meat measurement after it was skinned?


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

It was the swell measurement at 24.5" My taxi said he could get it on a 25" form easily after tanned. So I have had 3 other bucks with a 23 and 24" swell and the forms chosen had a b measurement at those measurements. What confuses me is that OTS has smaller b measurements than c which is the opposite of every other form company. It looks like ots biggest size in semi-sneak is 22 If the B measurement is the swell. If their swell measurement Is the c than that changes things. OTS would be for example 22x25. Ben mears would be 25x23. 
He was a hog, I just want to remember him that way. If there's not much difference in size I will try the ots because that's what my new taxi likes to use most otherwise I will stick with what I know.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

The size should be the same. Just the way they do size numbering may be different. so if mears b is a 22 OTS c will be 22. what was the eye to nose measurement?


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

8" eye to nose
It would be mears c as a 22 and ots b as a 22 if I'm following you correctly.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was saying just the opposite

http://ohiotaxidermysupply.com/inde...=33_53&zenid=ea49e89e05d1312a49038ac810a2c3d9

see if that pic helps you.


----------



## wyattcole (Feb 19, 2016)

I like the top one!


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

After all that I went with a wall pedestal. Thanks guys for your time!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Of the two, I to would chose the Mears as well. I mount a lot of wts on that form and they are really nice to work with. They have a nice mature look to them that clients really love.


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

ots


----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

nice work


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

I like the Mears form the best!


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ots


----------



## Hunter184 (Jul 13, 2016)

mears


----------

